# Shelf life on dart meds?



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I got some silver sulfadiazene and baytril from to clear up an infection on a dart. They cleared up the infection, but for some reason it came back again. The medications list an expiration date as being 11-8-04. Will they still work?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone...what about panacur?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have no idea how long they would actually be good for...but...

If you're going to be treating you're frogs, why risk doing them harm, and maybee if not doing them harm, doing them no good, and wasting you're time in the process?

If you're going to treat them, treat them with up to date meds.

Just my $0.02!


----------

